# Office 2007 color scheme problem



## ciprianpopask (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello,

Hope you can help me with this one, I've been struggling with it for quite some time.

I have Office 2007 installed on Windows XP my machine. Recently, I installed an XP visual style. When applying the visual style, the color scheme for all Office applications got trashed (Outlook, Excel, Word, etc.). It appeared as if it had no color scheme at all, and also the icons got a 8-bit or 16-bit look (see the screenshots attached).









































I tried all of the following: removed the visual style, changing the color theme from Office application options window, uninstalled and then re-installed Office 2007. Nothing seems to work.

As a 'bonus', also the toolbar icons in Visual Studio 2008 and Microsoft SQL Management Studio Express got messed up. I attached screenshots also, to show this.

Please, if anyone has any suggestions about how to fix these issues, post them right here, any help is welcomed!

Many thanks,
Ciprian Popa.


----------



## xanthvar (Oct 1, 2008)

We are seeing the exact same thing. Win XP Media Center Ed, SP 2, running Office 2007.
A work around that we have found for it is to create a new user profile. When you log into it all the colors are working correctly. 
I would not consider this a "fix" however, just a work around.

I hope this helps.

Dan


----------

